# DIY Snap Weight



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Fashioned up some snap weights out of alligator clip, heat shrink (adhere with lighter), steel gauge wire & either clip or directly to weight. Used them last week on Erie with P10s with success. Total cost, something like 15 cents. I was worried about taking off the weight with a fish on but it worked great. Much easier than using a 3-way with leaders. I figured if they drop in the water, oh well. Much cheaper than the fancy snap weight kits.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep 3oz. is 3 oz.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Great idea especially after I lost a couple of the expensive snap weights. Thanks for sharing.


----------

